# Help or suggestions on 703



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi everyone new to the forum. I have a few questions i'm sure you all could answer. First my room is about 15x10x9, i'm wanting to add bass traps to the front 2 corners, but I can't do 24in wide panels will have to cut them down to about 15-18in. How I plan to do this is go with 4in panels and start with 18in wide and then glue the 2nd panel on the back, but cut it down a few inchs on the side to make it about 15in and so on, tappering into the corner, total about 8in dept. Would this be wise not having it the full 24in? They will be floor to ceiling. Any advice on how everyone attactes them to the corner? Later I plan on do the same to the 2 corners wall to ceiling on the sides about 4ft. Thanks for any help or recommendations.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack Chad.

Thats a lot of work to do it that way. If you just do the normal cutting into 17x17x24" triangles, and then cut each one of those in half, you'll end up with 12x12x17" triangles that will stack up very easily and fit in your 18" dimension

Bryan


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto, search "superchunk bass trap" for more details.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Cools thanks guys, for the front 2 corners i can go up 80", should I go that high with the traps? Doing some figures how many panels would you recommend to get the job done in the 2 corners, thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

8 triangles per 2'x4' of oc3, it shouldn't compress too much, so 5 - 2" panels per corner if you want to go to 80". Go as high as you can.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Absolutely. Do as much as you can. Each 2'x4' piece will yield 16" of vertical height with triangles at 17x17x24" assuming 2" thick 703 (8 triangles per 2'x4' piece)

Bryan


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Great thanks for the help. Got another question the superchunks would they work on the sides of the room in the top ceiling corners? I can't do the back wall at all, so would the top ceiling corners on the left and right of the seating postion make any difference of should I leave it alone. I front and rear wall ceiling top ceiling corners are rounded so no corners there to do anything.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Doing beside the seating will help with decay times. It may or may not help with frequency response. 

With rounded corners, just use 4" thick straddling the corners. 

Bryan


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well the front and back walls go up about 80" and then go up at about 120 degree corner, for about 18" and then round to the ceiling. But as I said the two side walls go up all the way to the ceiling at 90degree corner. I don't understand about putting treatments beside the seating, are you talking about something like the gik table traps? I took pictures of the front wall top corners but I don't have enought posts to attach a photo.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You asked if chunks would work beside the listening position in the wall/ceiling or wall/floor corners. That's what I was answering. Just make 1 more post and throw up some pics. It'll be a lot easier to help if I can better understand.

Bryan


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

ok here is what the front and rear top corners look like, what would be the best way to treat this area. Its about 2ft then it rounds to the ceiling.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Try embedding the pics in the post directly. Many people won't download and open zip files or any other files.

Bryan


----------

